# Solved: Intel Centrino Advanced N 6200 AGN Wireless Card Problem



## sbragman (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi there. I'm having an issue with this wireless card on my laptop. I want to add that my expertise level in computers is not high, but I am a little knowledgeable. I would estimate my skill being about a 4 or 5 on a 1-10 scale, but can follow directions well. I also don't often know the tech lingo unless I've read about it online. I will include some of the laptop information below.

To put it simply, I replaced my wireless card in my laptop and I got the Intel 6200 to work, but whenever I restart my computer, or disable and enable the wireless card, it stops working. In order to get it to work again, I go to "device manager", right click, and uninstall it. Then I "Scan for hardware changes" and it works again. Each time I want to use it after my computer is turned off, I have to go through this process, and add my wireless passwords again. Obviously this is a hassle I would prefer not to go through. I'm about to send the card back thinking that it has some problem.

Asus N53SM-ES72
Windows 7 Professional
- 2.2 GHz Intel Core i7-2670QM processor
Previous wireless card: Atheros Model AR58195 (worked fine, I just wanted a better one)

As the Atheros card worked, I don't think this has anything to do with my wireless router, but it is a TP-LINK TL-WDR3600.

Anyway, I appreciate any possible help I can get to prevent my wireless card from stopping upon computer restart! If no one has any ideas, I will just send it back as defective.


I wanted to add that I updated the drivers for the wireless card, and that's where I am. Each of the different drivers works in the same way...and stop working in the same way.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi *sbragman*and welcome to TSG 

I'm not sure why you think the Intel card is better, do you see some sort of improvement over the Atheros card ?

I did some online searching and it seems the Atheros card has built-in Bluetooth support but the Intel card does not. So unless there is some benefit in using the Intel card I would put the Atheros card back in and return the Intel card as faulty and ask for a refund.


----------



## sbragman (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello and thank you for the quick reply!

I was having some issues with wireless speed using the Atheros card that came with the computer while my girlfriend's older Toshiba was fine. I read some reviews that other people had similar issues with the Atheros not getting very good speed or distance from the router (even though I'm just about 15-20 feet away).

I ended up buying a new router (the TP-link) that supports 5ghz and thought I would buy the Intel 6200 since it supports 5 ghz as well (the Atheros only utilizes the 2.4 ghz). Someone had suggested that it was better online somewhere and a couple responses agreed (I don't have a real reason besides those assessments and the dual band support).

I would still like a dual band card, but may just go back to the Atheros if it's going to be this much trouble. If you have any suggestions on other cards that will speed up my wireless experience, I would appreciate it.

As for my issue, does that seem like something familiar? Does it sound like it is an issue with the card itself? Or perhaps some sort of incompatibility? No worries if you're not sure. I'm not completely attached to this thing, after spending an entire day trying to figure it out.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well having 5GHz with the Intel card and better range are good reasona for getting it !

Check the Intel card is fully into the socket, I think the card needs to be at angle to go in fully then you press it down. 
Also check that the aerial wires are attached correctly. They can be fiddly to put on, when they're on right you can twist the wire and the tiny plug on the end will stay connected. Usually the white wire goes on the socket marked 'Main'.

If you go into Device Manager immediately after a reboot is the Intel card shown as 'this device is working properly' even when it doesn't work ?


----------



## sbragman (Jan 17, 2013)

I went ahead and took the computer apart again. The card seemed to be in correctly, but I took it out and ensured it is secure. It still doesn't connect when I restart my computer or put it to sleep, but when I disable and enable it again it actually continues working (as opposed to before). So perhaps my connection was a little crooked or something.

As for the device manager, before and now it does say the device is working properly.

A new thought came to mind because the only way I can get it working after a restart is to uninstall and install again from the device manager...do cards typically automatically go through this process when the computer starts up? Maybe I need to set something to automatically do that, but I don't know how.

When I uninstall and install, the text appears "Installing Device Driver Software" and once that completes withing 5-10 seconds, the card works. So I'm hoping I can set it to automatically do that. Any ideas?


----------



## sbragman (Jan 17, 2013)

A little more research online and I figured it out. It works now!

It had to do with the power settings of the card.

Solution:
I went to the wireless card properties
Then the Power Management tab (I think most people would go to the Advanced tab for power settings)
Then I unchecked "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" (I think under the Advanced tab it shows up as some other power option and you just disable it).

Thank you so much for the time you took to help. I certainly appreciate the effort!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I should have thought of that ! I didn't know it could affect the card that quickly though. I suppose I assumed it would wait several minutes before turning it offand didn't consider it. We live and learn.

I'm just glad you got it sorted, well done.


----------

